# Lures



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

What could i use Red Fox urine to catch? I am really new at trapping and have no clue on what lures are good for what. :beer:


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

ive never used it but I know that red fox urine will catch red fox and coyotes. hope that helps


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

the red fox urine itself is not used to "lure" in animal. i use it to cover up where ive walked around a set. to "lure" a fox or coyote you need fox or coyote "lure". by the way if you do buy fox lure dont buy anything grey fox because grey fox prey on red fox and that lure would only catch greys, however red fox lure will attract both reds and greys. :wink:


----------

